# madrid how to



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

thinking of going to spain in january seven years since we last went and i can not remember how i got though madrid can anyone tell me best route also would like to stop after madrid for the night anyone recommend good site thats open. thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Why go through it, just follow the motorway around it.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Do a search on route through Madrid, bags of route info and campsites.

Bob


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Madrid*

Coming from Burgos take M30 right through Madrid Its quick and safe.
follow signs for Cordobra .Jaen - Granada,


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks all i will look into all options you have given me. thanks


----------

